
Mysterious craters blowing out of Russia could mean trouble for the whole planet - SirLJ
https://www.cnbc.com/2017/07/30/siberian-craters-big-releases-of-methane-could-pose-broad-problems.html
======
pan69
The guy in the video says:

"You don't really want to be relying on regulations, we learned all the way
back in 2009 that those subsidies can be removed anytime."

What exactly do regulations have to do with subsidies? Aren't regulations the
rules of the game where a government is keeping an eye out over an industry?
If there are subsidies involved, aren't these separate from regulations? Are
we seeing here a conflation of regulations with subsidies and therefore a
message of "regulations are bad"?

------
klenwell
Which takes us back to this thread:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13941923](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13941923)

And the comment that best captured my state of mind regarding that tread:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13943847](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13943847)

~~~
singularity2001
Wouldn't greenhouse gases turn earth into a wet greenhouse?

A parcel of air that is near saturation may contain 28 grams of water per
cubic meter of air at 30 °C, but only 8 grams of water per cubic meter of air
at 8 °C.

So isn't it possible that runaway methane would turn Sahara green again?

------
true_tuna
Mysterious? The first bullet unveils the mystery. They're the result of
melting permafrost which releases methane which causes more melting. Feedback
loop? Yes. Mysterious? No. That's like saying "Mysterious acceleration when I
press the gas pedal."

